# Red point wrigglers



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I have about 50 or so HRP (red point convict) wrigglers. The parents suck so I took their coconut cave w/eggs and put it in a breeder net in the same tank with an airstone. I've been using Hydrogen Peroxide 3%. About 3ml/5Gal every 12 hours or so. Anyways. The wrigglers are all good they were born today. 

As I sadly have no experience breeding (I never bothered) I need some help 

1: When do I remove the coconut cave- wrigglers are sticky, so they are hard to get off. Do I wait until they free swim? What about the egg cases. Arent they going to fungus? 

2:I have hikari firstbites. Do you wait until they freeswim to feed them? 


3: Any other advice? 


Thanks


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I wouldn't use the peroxide in the parents tank...only if you remove the eggs to a tank of their own. Exposure often can cause gill problems for your pair.

If you have a small tank it would be easier to hatch them in that. Are they wigglers or free swimmers? I would get a sponge filter going in the pairs tank so you can use it with the fry. Wigglers only need an airstone, but fry will need a cycled filter.

If free swimmers they can be fed. I've never had convicts, but I think they will eat it from day one, just a tiny bit at a time.


----------

